
Ip6.name – A DNS record for any IPv6 address - r4um
https://blog.tho.ms/network/2017/02/25/ip6-name-dns-record-any-ipv6-address.html
======
koolba
As soon as I saw the headline I was thinking "*Hey like xip.io but for IPv6".
And then I went to the site and it actually read:

> Think xip.io, but for IPv6.

Neato.

Is the code for the site itself FOSS? I'm guessing it's not implemented as a
bash script (like xip.io).

